# What would you do?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I have a BSH neuter who will be 2 in August.
He has shown very happily with GCCF a few times and gained his Premier title, judges always comment on his lovely nature.
The last 2 shows he's been to have been TICA and he's hated every minute of it. Hissing and swiping at judges, needless to say we won't be doing those again.
Next month I plan to do Humb/Lincs GCCF to see if its just TICA he hates or if he's decided he hates all shows.
Would you: 
1) enter in both shows as we did last year and see how it goes. More chances of gaining certs or;
2) be cautious and enter just one show so he'll be handled less

He's always been happy up until TICA and is a total softy at home. No idea why he behaved as he did, twice!  very strange


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> I have a BSH neuter who will be 2 in August.
> He has shown very happily with GCCF a few times and gained his Premier title, judges always comment on his lovely nature.
> The last 2 shows he's been to have been TICA and he's hated every minute of it. Hissing and swiping at judges, needless to say we won't be doing those again.
> Next month I plan to do Humb/Lincs GCCF to see if its just TICA he hates or if he's decided he hates all shows.
> ...


I'm not very experienced in showing but personally I would just enter him in one to ease him back in to it. Have you looked at how many different judges would be handling him? Are any of them judging two of the classes he would be entered for?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> I'm not very experienced in showing but personally I would just enter him in one to ease him back in to it. Have you looked at how many different judges would be handling him? Are any of them judging two of the classes he would be entered for?


Yes, if he does one show its 5 judges, 2 shows its 8 - that's putting him in classes with same judge where possible. I'm limited with misc classes as to which he can enter. Suppose I could enter less classes though - just thought of that now


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I would enter both shows but not all the side classes, and hope it was a one-off at TICA. That is assuming he showed potential to become a Grand - has he entered a Grand class previously? Has he beating any GR PR cats in side classes with judges who do Grand classes?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

This will be his first attempt at a Grand, so I really don't know.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I'd do both shows but only enter sides if the judge is the same as his Grand or breed class/BOB judge to keep handling to a minimum. If he is still unhappy then give him at least 6 months off and bring him back at a small show or on exhibition only at first. 

Not all cats take to TICA, we have some who have loved it and done well there and at GCCF and others who have been ruined for showing for ever after doing a TICA show :-( It's totally different to GCCF and some cats just can't cope with the hustle and bustle and carrying around from ring to ring and prefer the generally quieter, more enclosed atmosphere of GCCF.

Good luck and hope he settles back OK.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Carol. Ill take your advice re the sides. Certainly no TICA shows for him again. Fingers crossed he hasn't been put off all shows, but I suspect this may well be the case.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

No problem  Just passing on advice I was given when we nearly lost Jack to showing, not through TICA but just through over doing it :-(. We laid him off for 6 months then brought him back in breed class (open as it was then lol) or title class plus only sides under those judges, and a double pen. We still don't put him in loads of sides but we don't show him as often as we used to either and he is much happier having the space of a double pen. He still has the odd whinge but generally is much more laid back. Obviously worked as he is now on his 4th bronze Olympian - just 1 more to go - <wibble> lol!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

got me worried bout my 1st tica now,1st time for my girl she will be 4 months...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> got me worried bout my 1st tica now,1st time for my girl she will be 4 months...


All our shows are open judging, I wouldn't worry about a young kitten, one who's used to closed shows and then shown at an open would be more of a challenge 

I've found it depends on the reason why they've decided to hate shows, if they're been sprayed on by a neighbour stud, mishandled or frightened by an ill behaved child it's harder to get them back into it.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> All our shows are open judging, I wouldn't worry about a young kitten, one who's used to closed shows and then shown at an open would be more of a challenge
> 
> I've found it depends on the reason why they've decided to hate shows, if they're been sprayed on by a neighbour stud, mishandled or frightened by an ill behaved child it's harder to get them back into it.


Oh sc's thankyou for the reassurance much appreciated.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> All our shows are open judging, I wouldn't worry about a young kitten, one who's used to closed shows and then shown at an open would be more of a challenge
> 
> I've found it depends on the reason why they've decided to hate shows, if they're been sprayed on by a neighbour stud, mishandled or frightened by an ill behaved child it's harder to get them back into it.


There wasn't any one thing I don't think. He just hates the ring format I think. Really hope he's not ruined for showing as I only have him, not like I have any others to take. That's my hobby gone . Hey ho..


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Personally, Jo, I'd not use this show as his first to bring him back in. The atmosphere is too busy and hectic. Why not bring him to a smaller show?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Next one would be September at Manchester. There are not many around here. Could wait though yes


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I really would, given his last reaction. The Hum/Lincs was incredibly busy when I've been, and would be a total baptism of fire for him, not worth it when he's your only and you want him to show for years to come. Are there any tiny breed shows where you could put him on exhibition and just get one or two judges to take him out for a cuddle and fuss?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Was it at the George Stephenson hall at Newark show ground Carly? That's where it was last year and it was so big it didn't seem that manic to me. You may have a point though I think. Hardly any shows near me so will prob wait till Manc in Sept


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It wasn't. It was at the Doncaster Dome, but even the Supreme is a huge hall and appears quieter. It's not the press of people really, it's the volume and the handling that would concern me. What about the Bingley one in west yorks? not too far, and although he'll get no titles, it's supposed to be very relaxed and friendly.


----------

